# Make a line sheet or buy the t shirts?



## teddyINC (Jul 26, 2007)

Im pretty familiar how the whole t shirt industry works. But I have a question. I have 7 designs that I want to create. But I dont have a whole lot of money to buy a bunch and start pitching them to stores to get the word out. Even if I just order one it will cost 50 or so bux with the screens and color charges, plus only ordering one shirt. So I was thinking of getting the designs drawn up and making a professional looking line sheet with my designs. Then pitching them to stores and places I would like to sell them. Plus it would help me see if the designs were worth pursuing. Does this sound like a good idea? Any people do this before?

Thanks


----------



## HeatherLHC (Aug 17, 2007)

In a pinch, I have used cafepress to print samples of designs that I wanted to bring to stores. Its a pretty fast and inexpensive way to get your designs on a t-shirt without needing large quantities printed. I like having the design displayed on a T-shirt to help the storeowner picture what the finished product will look like. You are limited, however, by the type of shirt cafepress offers. You may want examples of the blanks to bring, as well. I have found storeowners to be very interested in the look and feel of he actual material the T-shirts wil be printed on.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

HeatherLHC said:


> In a pinch, I have used cafepress to print samples of designs that I wanted to bring to stores. Its a pretty fast and inexpensive way to get your designs on a t-shirt without needing large quantities printed. I like having the design displayed on a T-shirt to help the storeowner picture what the finished product will look like. You are limited, however, by the type of shirt cafepress offers. You may want examples of the blanks to bring, as well. I have found storeowners to be very interested in the look and feel of he actual material the T-shirts wil be printed on.


i dont think that is you smartest choice. cafepress doesnt have great printing. i got shirt from a customer saying they didn't like it and wanting me to do it. when you are tring to sell a product you want it to the perfect not near perfect. that means go the extra mile on these shirts. search around and maybe find a differant process to do them in. 

if they are just acouple colors you might want to look into vinyl.


----------

